# Watch for these consolidations in 2014:



## cowboyuptex (Jan 20, 2014)

*Watch for these consolidations in 2014: *


1. Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush, and W. R.
Grace Co. will merge and become: Hale Mary Fuller Grace.


2. Polygram Records, Warner Bros., and Zesta Crackers join forces and
become: Poly Warner Cracker.


3. 3M will merge with Goodyear and become: MMMGood.


4. Zippo Manufacturing, Audi Motors, Do fasco, and Dakota Mining will
merge and become: ZipAudiDoDa.


5. FedEx is expected to join its competitor, UPS, and become: FedUP.


6. Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers will become:

Fairwell Honeychild.


7. Grey Poupon and Docker Pants are expected to become: PouponPants.


8. Knotts Berry Farm and the National Organization of Women will become:
Knott NOW!


And finally....


9. Victoria 's Secret and Smith & Wesson will merge under the new name:
TittyTittyBangBang


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 22, 2014)

A&P will merge with Stop'N'Go and will be Stop'N'P!


----------

